# Benjis new pad!



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

So I have spend a lot of the morning/afternoon making up 2 big hutches for the newbies, but they're so damn heavy that I can't move the second one on my own to put jake & Elwood in so need to wait til hubby gets home.

ANYWAY! I think Benj likes his new home, the run is temporary..iv stolen Charlie and Opals puppy pen for the afternoon, hoping the other 3 Iv ordered come tomorrow so I get get them all out in the fresh air!

Didn't know where to start!


































I don't think he knew quite what was going on!

















Couldn't do this in his tiny cage!

















Hi Flint!









BINKY!!!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

oh he is lovely


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Someones been busy

Not sure I would have known where to start:blush:.......................................Oh yes, I remember.........*MARK*! You need to come home from work we have an emergency!

Well done - he looks very happy!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

He looks so happy! :001_wub: Seeing those pics of him in that tiny cage bought a tear to my eye! I'm now welling up for a different reason- for seeing him so happy in his new home. Well done for rescuing him, and the others- what a fab hooman you are!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well that's it, I'm going to have to plan a Benji bunny napping trip. He's absolutely gorgeous and it's wonderful to see him have the home he deserves


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww he's lovely. Where did you get the hutch from and what bedding are you using?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you did a fab job. It's good to see him looking so happy now


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Aww he's lovely. Where did you get the hutch from and what bedding are you using?


The hutch was from the rabbit hutch company, its brilliant isn't it, Im really pleased with them 

Bedding I use ecobed, its recycled cardboard thats cut into squares, its really horse bedding, I use this because there is no dust and its not sharp, My blind rabbit used to suffer with things like sawdust [dusty] and aubious [it can be sharp]. This is the only bedding so far that has suited all the animals


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Aww he looks so happy  xx


----------



## Bunny Lover (Jun 20, 2012)

Aw Benji is beautiful! Well done for rescuing him  I was just wondering if you could tell me where you got the panels from that you've used to make a run please?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bunny Lover said:


> Aw Benji is beautiful! Well done for rescuing him  I was just wondering if you could tell me where you got the panels from that you've used to make a run please?


Its actually a puppy pen, I bought 1 pen from ebay for my other buns, but iv stolen it so Benji can have a play. Iv ordered 3 more which should be coming today.

DOG PUPPY PET RABBIT GUINEA PIG PLAY PEN RUN CAGE BLACK | eBay

Iv got the large ones.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely, amazing..well done!!! That binky says it all right now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That is so great to see


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

it looks so fun!!!! He definatly looks like he's enjoying it


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Is your dog rabbit friendly? If you want to put it on grass, why not wire some pieces of overlapping chicken wire to the bottom of the panels. Still have to supervise, in case of stray dog/fox, but bunny wouldn't be able to dig.

Very impressed with your building.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

househens said:


> Is your dog rabbit friendly? If you want to put it on grass, why not wire some pieces of overlapping chicken wire to the bottom of the panels. Still have to supervise, in case of stray dog/fox, but bunny wouldn't be able to dig.
> 
> Very impressed with your building.


The grass isn't real


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

househens said:


> Is your dog rabbit friendly? If you want to put it on grass, why not wire some pieces of overlapping chicken wire to the bottom of the panels. Still have to supervise, in case of stray dog/fox, but bunny wouldn't be able to dig.
> 
> Very impressed with your building.


Yes all the dogs are rabbit friendly..
The dogs are always going in and out so I dont worry about any other animal coming into the garden


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Like mine, then. They don't touch anything, even wild mice and spiders, tho sometimes they may accidentally stand on a spider. I'm having trouble keeping the chooks out of the house. They have even ganged up on my smallest terrier, and pecked her off her dog bed, and pinched it.

I was amazed at the quality of the lawn!!! lol

Do you grow pots of grass and herbs, for rabbit?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

We have containers of grass and dandelions


----------

